# Cubecart Browser Compatibility Problems



## RAWRoutLOWD (Mar 24, 2007)

I installed cubecart onto my website and everything was going swell until I hit a bunch of browser compatibility issues. Browser compatibility is my least favorite part about making a website because things that often look fine on one browser, but always ends up looking terrible on another. I was wondering if anyone can help me resolve these issues:

shop.rawroutlowd.com

1. On Firefox the links on the left module are well aligned and even with the header, however, on IE the links are majorly shifted to the right and overlapping the actual content. In the css I put padding on the link list, but if I remove it there is an inverse effect where the links are shifted to the left in FF. 

2. I put the contact box at the bottom of the page to match the rest of my website, but since I didn't buy cubecart, the "powered by cubecart" link appears at the bottom. In the css, I adjusted the cubecart link to match the gray-colored background, but for some reason in FF there is a gray bar that appears above the actual contact box. Luckily, in IE there is no problem and appears the way it should. 

3. I have one more question, but it is not about browser compatibility, but just in general. For the main page for the shop section, the items in default appear vertically. Is it possible to change it so it appears horizontally or in a grid-like fashion?

Note: the links at the top in the navigation do not work because I haven't set the links yet. 

Thanks a lot guys! You guys have helped so much with my website thus far!

-RAWR!


----------



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

is this a modified existing skin, or did you just work on the CSS yourself?

sounds like it's just a matter of the browser interpreting it slightly different, maybe something in the CSS is contradicting?


----------



## cutprint10by40 (Jan 23, 2007)

> 2. I put the contact box at the bottom of the page to match the rest of my website, but since I didn't buy cubecart, the "powered by cubecart" link appears at the bottom. In the css, I adjusted the cubecart link to match the gray-colored background, but for some reason in FF there is a gray bar that appears above the actual contact box. Luckily, in IE there is no problem and appears the way it should.


Im on a Mac and I do not see the gray bar you mentioned. I took a look at it on FF 2.0, Safari 2.0.4, and Camino 1.0.3. and it looks good.



> 3. I have one more question, but it is not about browser compatibility, but just in general. For the main page for the shop section, the items in default appear vertically. Is it possible to change it so it appears horizontally or in a grid-like fashion?


I am not a expert.. yet.. a few things I noticed in the code.. there are extra divs in a few places that are probably not needed. like the {div style=..} above the first design. It makes me wonder if this is the code that cubcart gives you. It appears unnecessarily dived.
As for the horizontal spacing in a row.. I checked another site.. and they use the "clip" property. Other ways I have done this is in a table, I would pose a question to a list called css-d they might be able to help.


----------



## RAWRoutLOWD (Mar 24, 2007)

hmm.. that's odd, I checked it out on the same browsers, but maybe it's just my computer. Are you sure? Did you compare it to IE? In FF 2.0, Camino, and Safari because when I view it, there is an approximately 30px high gray bar above the shadow of the contact box. 

And to answer Eternyl Studios, I modified the "classic" skin that came installed with cubecart, but I redid almost the entire "layout.css"


----------



## cutprint10by40 (Jan 23, 2007)

> RAWRoutLOWD said:
> 
> 
> > hmm.. that's odd, I checked it out on the same browsers, but maybe it's just my computer. Are you sure? Did you compare it to IE? In FF 2.0, Camino, and Safari because when I view it, there is an approximately 30px high gray bar above the shadow of the contact box.
> ...


----------

